# How Do Parakeets React to Barkings Dogs?



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

I would like to get a pair of African Rose-Ringed Parakeets. There is a local breeder with a pair of them for sale for only $500. They are both pure Psittacula krameri krameri. The breeder told me they should have their first clutch around September. I would them be able to re-home the babies in April. My only problem is that I have two Golden Retrievers that are absolute loud mouths. They are half-sisters. I got them at the same time, but from different litters. However, they must have inherited their big mouths from their father. They have the same father, but different mothers. They bark at everything. If a paper bag blows by the window, they go off. If someone comes to the door, they go crazy. If they see somebody walking in front of the house, they go into a barking craze. God forbid somebody walks another dog in front of our home! Do you think they would scare the new birds? I don't want to bring them into a home where they are going to be under stress. I don't think being stressed would be good for the birds. I know they wouldn't be able to breed under those conditions. Yes, I do want to get these birds for breeding, but they will be well-cared for and loved as companions first and foremost.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

The great danger is, that as imitative birds, they too would learn to bark.

You wold then have a chorus of four hysterically barking creatures going into a barking frenzy every time a fly landed on the windowsill.

If this happens, I advise you to keep a bucket of cow pats at the side of the house to reduce the likelihood of any members of the genus calliphoridae hammering to get into your home (and I would like to thank Patricia Cornwell, and in particular the Kay Scarpetta books, for making me familiar with the latin name for these nasty things.)


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

lostbear said:


> The great danger is, that as imitative birds, they too would learn to bark.
> 
> You wold then have a chorus of four hysterically barking creatures going into a barking frenzy every time a fly landed on the windowsill.
> 
> If this happens, I advise you to keep a bucket of cow pats at the side of the house to reduce the likelihood of any members of the genus calliphoridae hammering to get into your home (and I would like to thank Patricia Cornwell, and in particular the Kay Scarpetta books, for making me familiar with the latin name for these nasty things.)


Do African Rose-Ringed Parakeets imitate other animals? Actually, that would be really cute if they did immitate the dogs. I just didn't know African Rose-Rings did that.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Pasuded said:


> Do African Rose-Ringed Parakeets imitate other animals? Actually, that would be really cute if they did immitate the dogs. I just didn't know African Rose-Rings did that.


I think all parrots are imitative birds.


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

lostbear said:


> I think all parrots are imitative birds.


Kingsley mostly just squeaks. I think he tries to immitate what I saw, as he will tweet the number of syllables in what I saw. The closest he has come to talking is what he says "pretty bird" but it is pretty rough.


----------

